# Moving to France tomorrow at long last downside we couldn’t get an interview for French long stay visa till week after we and furniture left!!!



## Barry T

Can I apply for visa whilst living in France Gaute-Vienne without leaking for weeks while processed cheers Varry T


----------



## BackinFrance

Barry T said:


> Can I apply for visa whilst living in France Gaute-Vienne without leaking for weeks while processed cheers Varry T


Sorry but no, you can't.


----------



## Bevdeforges

By definition, a visa is the document that allows you to enter France (with intention to stay for the long term). You can only apply for a visa from outside France. Once you arrive, you apply for a residence permit - but for that you need the validated visa (i.e. showing what day you entered France). If you leave for France before your visa application appointment, you'll have to return for the appointment and re-enter with the visa. The customs process for your furniture will be hung up until you have at the very least your validated visa, and ideally, the residence permit (or at least evidence that the residence permit is in process).


----------

